# Best Goat Wormer?



## animalfamily

Okay here's the deal, I've been using "Noromectin" [injection] for my goat wormer. It's time to get new wormer. 
I was wondering if anyone had ideas of a wormer that may be better. I've seen a lot of posts about people using oral wormers, but I don't know if that is preferable to injections. 
I don't need to worm my goats very often, but I like to have it on hand and it usually expires before I use much of it up.
The Noromectin has always worked just fine, but if there's something better I would greatly appreciate hearing about it.
Thanks in advance for any input !


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

I use safeguard oral wormer and the expiration date is like 5 years lol but to be sure ill check when I get home on the expiration date

I love this wormer it has always done a good job and is easy to use


----------



## ksalvagno

The best wormer is the one that is right one for the parasites that your goats have. There is no one wormer that takes care of all worms. Having a fecal done first to see what you have is best so you can get the right dewormer.

The problem with deworming on some sort of schedule is that it just builds a resistance to that wormer. Then once your herd has a resistance to all wormers out there, then what?


----------



## Di

What you are using is fine. My vet recently told me to use the dewormer I'm using, till it stops working. They don't want us to "rotate" dewormers now. So, if it's still working for you, stay with it. However, it is OK to use that product orally, that is, draw up the dose, take the needle off the syringe, and deposit medication into the mouth. If you can get it under the tongue, that's great.

Currently, I'm using Valbazine, except for pregnant does, they get Ivermectin. I don't use Safeguard, it's not effective for anything here, except tape worm. I have used oxybendezole, that was effective. So, a good dewormer is one that works for you.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

What kslavango said is very right they do build resistance which is why you should have a good pasture rotation, clean feeders and set up so goats don't jump in and soil thier feed. There are a lot of ways to keep your goats from parasite infestation but not all are practical or available so I think what Di said is reasonably sound


----------



## animalfamily

Thanks everyone! I did use Safeguard for about five years but it stopped working for my goats. I almost lost a goat once while using Safeguard, so I had to change to something else.
Also, I don't use wormer on a regular basis for the very reason ksalvagno stated. I only use it in acute situations. My goats are seldom 'wormy'. I know this may sound crazy, but they eat a lot of walnut leaves, and I know walnut leaves are good for getting rid of worms in dogs, humans, etc. This time of year there are no leaves for them and I noticed one looking a little wormy today.
There are some pretty good suggestions above. I will check into them. I also might try giving the wormer orally. I really have no problem getting the shots in them, but I would like to try the oral method [provided it is as effective] just to see. Then it will be a matter of which method caused the least amount of 'fits' .


----------



## MissyParkerton

This is the feedback that I have been given repeatedly about wormers/worming: One reason that worms become resistant to wormers is from under-dosing the Meds. Goats have a higher metabolism than other animals so need a higher dose per pound. Using the Ivermectin injectable ORALLY has been found to be a more effective treatment for goats. The dose is 1mg/25lbs three days in a row (this is because given orally it goes through a goat's system very quickly). Repeat in two weeks. Ivermectin is safe, even at 5 times this dose.

I used to give it as an injection at the cattle dose and it just didn't work well, but when I switched to the above treatment protocol I got great results.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Synanthic is a white wormer that is fairly strong, also fairly expensive. It comes in two strengths, For fewer goats you are better off to buy the weaker strength, since the bottle is cheaper. But you need to give more of the weaker strength. 

Cydectin injectable and pour-on for cattle is fairly strong wormer for barber pole worms. Does not do anything for tapeworms. But works really well with a goat that is anemic from barberpole worms. There is also a cydectin sheep drench available. People are using all 3 of these wormers orally. Although, I know a couple farms that are giving the injectable as an injections. 

Prohibit is considered one of the strongest wormers on the market, comes in a powdered pak that needs to be mixed with water.

If you aren't having a worm problem or a growth rate problem I would stick with what you are doing. Giving your ivermectin orally will make it work a little better on internal parasites, while giving it as an injection will help with external parasites.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

My goats also eat walnut leaves every fall I didn't know that they helped with worms though ???? Thanks for the info. Maybe that's why they are always healthy lol


----------

